#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

* 
                                  . 

                                                      . 

                                            {            }( : 74)    {            }  :43  {        } (  : 22 )   {       } (  16 )        . 

               . 

                     : 

1-        :                                                   :          : {            } (  : 54)  : {        } )  : 14) 

2-       :                                    : {      } (  : 45)      : {                    } ( : 2). 

3-            :                                  {                   } (:126). 

4-        :                          . 

5-       :                                            . 

6-       :                       . 

7-     :             . 
 
                        : 

1-         :                                                                 . 

2-  :                                   {             } (  : 108) . 

3-          :                                                                     . 

4-           :                                                                                       :    "        "
        ((                                   {          } (  : 14) [       ] 

5-       :                         . 
6-      :                          . 
7-  :               ..   ѡ ǡ  ѡ ʡ     ..                            : (       ǡ         : (        ) : (               )             :     ȡ        ..    )                    ȡ                            .
 
                                                    . 

                         {        } (:22)                                .                    : 
1-    :                                                                          . 

2-     :                                                       : ((                            )) (    )       :            . 

3-       :                                                              ((                       )) (      )                          . 



4-      :                                                            {                                     } (23)   . 

5-       :                                                . 

6-     :                           :        .  :    .                                   .      : ((     :        ...)). 

7-       :                                     {                                  }(  : 28)     :               . 

8-     :                                  !                                   . 
9-  :         ȡ        ӡ                                                  ѡ                     : (  *              )                      .

10-   :                         : (          )                 ɡ          .
11-     :                                        : (                          )                     ͡     ǡ    ..                                                   .
 12-       :                              : (                               (       ))      ͡        ɡ      -     -   .

13-      :         ߡ                    :  (       :  ߡ  ߡ   ߡ  ߡ   ߡ   ߡ      ߡ   ߡ     ߡ    ߡ        ߡ                    ǡ :  :     ǿ :       )                .. ϡ     ɡ   ɡ .

*
See More:

----------

